# Steroid Dependent Asthma



## cld (Oct 14, 2010)

Ok, I asked this yesterday, had 10 views, but no replys. I'll try again. I was told to use 493.00; 304.61; E932.0  What do you think, does it work?

Thanks,
cld


----------



## eadun2000 (Oct 14, 2010)

Since you do not state what type of asthma or if it is exacerbation or anything like that, I would go with 493.90 and V58.65.  I do not think the other codes are needed.  He does not have the asthma due to the steroids.


----------



## preserene (Oct 14, 2010)

Steroid Dependant Asthma is coded to category 493, asthma, when theer is no mention of a side effect due to the steroid therapy. When side ffect is documented, code both the asthma and the side ffect.
See Steroid in the Index, and for subentry for effects due to correct substance properly administered, 255.8, E932.0.
If using for a long time, why not V code to support?. No harm


----------



## ohn0disaster (Oct 15, 2010)

I, too, do not agree with the codes you were told to use for steroid dependent asthma. Obviously the word dependent threw off whomever was giving you codes to use, in reference to the 304 code your were given. Just like someone with severe COPD could be O2 dependent, cases of severe asthma can be treated with oral steroids. This definitely does not fall under the 304 code range but, rather, merits a V-code as the others suggested. The E-code you were told to use would only be applicable if the steroids were the cause of any adverse effect, not just because the patient must use steroid to control the asthma. So all in all, I agree with using 493.9X and V58.65.


----------



## preserene (Oct 15, 2010)

ohn0disaster, I like that. You are smart and sharp. Your presentation is greatly appreciated.
Thank you


----------

